# House speaker vote



## Jaknight (Jan 4, 2023)

So it looks like after 4 rounds of voting McCarthy still can’t get the votes to become Speaker. This hasn’t happened in a 100 years they say. I wonder how many rounds of voting is it gonna take before a speaker is elected. Live updates: House speaker vote and news


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 4, 2023)

The spin is amazing.  Cruz said this is good because it shows that the party does not walk in lock-step like the democrats.  There might be a grain of truth to this, but also shows the dysfunction within the party.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 4, 2023)

Republicans are falling apart. Again. Last time they held the house nothing got accomplished.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 4, 2023)

Devildoc said:


> The spin is amazing.  Cruz said this is good because it shows that the party does not walk in lock-step like the democrats.  There might be a grain of truth to this, but also shows the dysfunction within the party.



That's some amazing attempt at spin. 

I know Crenshaw gets a decent amount of shit for being more centrist, but I think his comments mirror yours.

Paraphrasing, but he was saying those on the flank of the party (Bobert, Gaetz, etc) were making the GOP look foolish and giving them Dems points to the idea that the GOP is fracturing and can't govern.


To add separately, what's the over under in our current crazy timeline that they wind up accidentally electing the minority leader as speaker?

If 8/9 GOP members miss a vote or vote "present" he'd win the role. 

It's crazy to think that's even a possibility.


----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2023)

As an (somewhat) outsider, I have to wonder what this country would look like if one of the parties could actually get its shit together.


----------



## Dame (Jan 4, 2023)

Sixth round and no-go.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 4, 2023)

Sometimes life says 'no' and you have to put your ego in check and do the right damn thing for country, and then party.


----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2023)

Losing 6 times is maybe a sign you should go home.


----------



## Dame (Jan 4, 2023)

They are still counting but the votes are going exactly the same way. Those 20 GOP for Donalds and the Dems 100% for Jeffries.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2023)

Reagan's corpse hasn't been able to rest for the last..."couple two tree" years now.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 4, 2023)

Lol, who cares how long it takes. As long as we don't have some World Economic Forum, RINO, uniparty fuck, as speaker it's good.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 4, 2023)

I think they made their point,  and need to move on. 
He's a RINO,  but they can pretend to challenge him.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 4, 2023)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Lol, who cares how long it takes. As long as we don't have some World Economic Forum, RINO, uniparty fuck, as speaker it's good.


No secret, I'm conservative, but I don't trust any of them..either party. They'll decide, and we'll embrace the suck.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 4, 2023)

Topkick said:


> No secret, I'm conservative, but I don't trust any of them..either party. They'll decide, and we'll embrace the suck.


Same. I'm hoping for a shakeup. I'm done with the DC establishment.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 4, 2023)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Same. I'm hoping for a shakeup. I'm done with the DC establishment.


I don't want McCarthy but he'll likely end up in the seat. Hopefully the Freedom Caucus has at least made their point.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 4, 2023)

Topkick said:


> I don't want McCarthy but he'll likely end up in the seat. Hopefully the Freedom Caucus has at least made their point.


I think Trump is actually the biggest loser in this.
"His" people not doing what he said to do speaks volumes to me.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 4, 2023)

Why the GOP is still listening to Trump is odd to me...time to move on.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 4, 2023)

Kraut783 said:


> Why the GOP is still listening Trump is odd to me...time to move on.


Because nearly half of America voted for Trump in the last election.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jan 4, 2023)

Topkick said:


> Because nearly half of America voted for Trump in the last election.


You’re right. However, our “elected officials” haven’t bothered to listen to what their constituents want for a looooong time.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 4, 2023)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> You’re right. However, our “elected officials” haven’t bothered to listen to what their constituents want for a looooong time.



True, changed a bit with Trump though. If you didn't listen to Trump, your constituents may just put you back on the block. See Liz Chaney.

I think that dynamic is fading some but its not gone yet in deep red states/ districts.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2023)

Haven’t fact checked this yet, but I heard a podcast that claimed you don’t have to be elected to Congress to be elected Speaker of the House.  Sounds weird to me but I can think of some pretty interesting choices if it is true. ;)


----------



## Steve1839 (Jan 5, 2023)

Marauder06 said:


> Haven’t fact checked this yet, but I heard a podcast that claimed you don’t have to be elected to Congress to be elected Speaker of the House.  Sounds weird to me but I can think of some pretty interesting choices if it is true. ;)


Article 1, Section 2 of the Constitution states that the the House will select the speaker, listing no other requirements for the office..."The House of Representatives shall choose their Speaker and other Officers; ".


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 5, 2023)

Marauder06 said:


> Haven’t fact checked this yet, but I heard a podcast that claimed you don’t have to be elected to Congress to be elected Speaker of the House.  Sounds weird to me but I can think of some pretty interesting choices if it is true. ;)



This is true. Even prior to this, there was some chatter about just nominating Trump to the position. 

There's even currently been (some small) chatter about trying to nominate somebody like Liz Cheney to see if the never Trumpers/centerline dems could form a coalition to elect her.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2023)

Cookie_ said:


> This is true. Even prior to this, there was some chatter about just nominating Trump to the position.
> 
> There's even currently been (some small) chatter about trying to nominate somebody like Liz Cheney to see if the never Trumpers/centerline dems could form a coalition to elect her.


IMO she is irrevocably tainted and stopped being a Republican a long time ago.  It wouldn't surprise me if she followed Tulsi Gabbard's lead and switched parties.  Any (R) in a remotely-not-completely-secure district would run the very real risk of getting, like Cheney, primaried if they tried to get her in the Speaker's chair.  But yeah, the nomination process sure would be interesting!  ;)


----------



## Gunz (Jan 5, 2023)

Marauder06 said:


> Haven’t fact checked this yet, but I heard a podcast that claimed* you don’t have to be elected to Congress to be elected Speaker of the House*.  Sounds weird to me but I can think of some pretty interesting choices if it is true. ;)





Steve1839 said:


> Article 1, Section 2 of the Constitution states that the the House will select the speaker, listing *no other requirements* for the office..."The House of Representatives shall choose their Speaker and other Officers; ".




MUSK


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2023)

Gunz said:


> MUSK


The investigations would be AMAZING.


----------



## AWP (Jan 5, 2023)

Congress is so broken you could take 16 homeless guys and the winner of the Bumfights Bracket is the Speaker and that can't be worse than some other options.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 5, 2023)

AWP said:


> Congress is so broken you could take 16 homeless guys and the winner of the Bumfights Bracket is the Speaker and that can't be worse than some other options.



Give me full idiocracy style government.

We still elect reps, then a Pride style bracket to determine government positions.

Winner is President, second is vice, so on and so on.

Anyone who doesn't fight is just a basic rep/senator without committee leadership.

That or bring back duels. They can use beanbags so it's less likely to be killing people.


----------



## Steve1839 (Jan 5, 2023)

Gunz said:


> MUSK


While the Constitution is rather vague on who may be elected Speaker, given that person's place in the order of succession, it seems Article II should be considered..."No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President"...


----------



## Dame (Jan 5, 2023)

Kayleigh McEnany


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 5, 2023)

Trying really hard not to read about why this McCarthy guy didn't get voted in as Speaker, I read that it's making our country "look bad"... Who on God's Green Earth are we supposed to be worried about looking bad to? 

You think The Bahamas cares who gets voted speaker?


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 5, 2023)

Steve1839 said:


> While the Constitution is rather vague on who may be elected Speaker, given that person's place in the order of succession, it seems Article II should be considered..."No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President"...



I hear you, but we don't have that requirement for the President pro tempore of the Senate, the SecState, nor the rest of the cabinet. They just get skipped over.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 5, 2023)

Today is 6 January. 
Headlines are all about the speaker vote, and I haven't seen shit about 6 January 2021.

McCarthy has solid RINO stink, and pre-election was down playing any Biden related investigations or impeachment. 

I think the rebels are trying to make sure he doesn't go Paul Ryan on them.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 5, 2023)

DA SWO said:


> Today is 6 January.
> Headlines are all about the speaker vote, and I haven't seen shit about 6 January 2021.
> 
> McCarthy has solid RINO stink, and pre-election was down playing any Biden related investigations or impeachment.
> ...



Today is the fifth, I'm sure we'll hear about the "treasonous nature" that day was, tomorrow. Like the fucking cock roaches in senate and congress, not to mention the whole of DC are not seditious cunts, themselves, that 99 percent need tar, feathering and liberty tree treatment....


----------



## Topkick (Jan 5, 2023)

Muppet said:


> Today is the fifth, I'm sure we'll hear about the "treasonous nature" that day was, tomorrow. Like the fucking cock roaches in senate and congress, not to mention the whole of DC are not seditious cunts, themselves, that 99 percent need tar, feathering and liberty tree treatment....



I'm not going to go as far as saying 99% but it amazes me that some of these people keep getting reelected. Its hard for me to believe that elections are not rigged when some of these crooks keep getting reelected. So of course they'd call you a traitor if you questioned election outcomes.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## DA SWO (Jan 5, 2023)

Muppet said:


> Today is the fifth, I'm sure we'll hear about the "treasonous nature" that day was, tomorrow. Like the fucking cock roaches in senate and congress, not to mention the whole of DC are not seditious cunts, themselves, that 99 percent need tar, feathering and liberty tree treatment....


Oops, let's see what happens tomorrow.
I think he gets it tomorrow, because they don't want to work on Saturday.


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2023)

11 votes with no solution. Even if #12 is the charm he looks weak as hell. How do you keep trotting this guy out and how do you not look like a bunch of imbeciles?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2023)

Maybe it is in this thread and I’m just missing it, but I keep reading about him “negotiating”. 

What do they mean by that? Is he literally buying votes? I don’t understand.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 6, 2023)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Maybe it is in this thread and I’m just missing it, but I keep reading about him “negotiating”.
> 
> What do they mean by that? Is he literally buying votes? I don’t understand.


Basically the holdouts have certain demands he hasn't agreed to.

For example, the ability to let a single majority party (i.e. GOP) member start the removal process against the speaker.
He negotiated down to 5 members, but that wasn't enough last I saw.

Other things included guarantees to impeach Biden for Hunter's laptop and other stuff I'm not as well read up on.

A bit too busy this week to have had a chance to dive into it.

ETA: That's stuff I saw as of 3ish days ago. May have changed by now


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2023)

Cookie_ said:


> Basically the holdouts have certain demands he hasn't agreed to.
> 
> For example, the ability to let a single majority party (i.e. GOP) member start the removal process against the speaker.
> He negotiated down to 5 members, but that wasn't enough last I saw.
> ...


They should 100% impeach President Biden.  That should be agenda item... well, if not #1, it should be near the top.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jan 6, 2023)

Marauder06 said:


> They should 100% impeach President Biden.  That should be agenda item... well, if not #1, it should be near the top.


Honest question: what do you think President Biden should be impeached for?


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 6, 2023)

There are members who are not present today, so the math changes for the needed number to hit majority. It is the majority of members present. FWIW per the talking heads.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 6, 2023)

AWP said:


> 11 votes with no solution. Even if #12 is the charm he looks weak as hell. How do you keep trotting this guy out and how do you not look like a bunch of imbeciles?





Ooh-Rah said:


> Maybe it is in this thread and I’m just missing it, but I keep reading about him “negotiating”.
> 
> What do they mean by that? Is he literally buying votes? I don’t understand.



Weakening the speaker's power is the goal. By negotiating, they mean in order to gain their vote he must agree to certain things he wouldn't previously agree to.

ETA posted this prior to reading @Cookie_ post.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2023)

This party man.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 6, 2023)

Kaldak said:


> There are members who are not present today, so the math changes for the needed number to hit majority. It is the majority of members present. FWIW per the talking heads.


This is correct for the process.

It's why (depending on the party of which members are out) it could be possible for the minority leader (Jeffries) to wind up winning the speakership.

If all Dems are present and 8 or 9 Republicans are out it could happen.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 6, 2023)

We paid each member of congress $3,346.15 this week to sit and say one word each day. Your bill is only (roughly) 1.5 million dollars. What a deal!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2023)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Honest question: what do you think President Biden should be impeached for?



I think he should be removed from office in a straight jacket and placed in a maximum security lunatic asylum. But that's just me. These days you really don't need a reason to impeach anybody. You can just make shit up, impeach the guy, and worry about the details later.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2023)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Honest question: what do you think President Biden should be impeached for?


Well, I think we saw in the last administration that you don't really need a good reason to impeach a president you don't like, you just need the numbers.

But since you asked, a solid reason is the ongoing enterprise that is the Biden crime family.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jan 6, 2023)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I think we saw in the last administration that you don't really need a good reason to impeach a president you don't like, you just need the numbers.
> 
> But since you asked, a solid reason is the ongoing enterprise that is the Biden crime family.


I appreciate the response. Hate that a bad precedent was set with the last admin, but at this point I’m not sure what the better path would be.


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2023)

13. Lol

Embarrassing.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 6, 2023)

AWP said:


> 13. Lol
> 
> Embarrassing.



When I was a kid and we hit some rough financial patches my mother would get free food from the local food bank. I would be embarrassed and she would say, "It's only embarrassing if you have pride."

The man has no pride.


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2023)

I’d never heard of the guy until a few days ago, know nothing about him, and care even less. If your peers, after 13 votes, still don’t view you as a leader then that speaks volumes. The GOP, by not stepping in and telling this guy to stop, speaks volumes. It is embarrassing to me as a Republican and an American to watch this play out.

I’ll bet a dollar he knew going into the first vote that he didn’t have enough votes. Another dollar says the party knew this and still he went out there.

Where is the party leadership or have we become some pro-Trump, anti-Trump divided house incapable of leadership within our own party? If we can’t lead our party and unite as one, we can’t tell the American people we’re worthy to lead them.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 6, 2023)

AWP said:


> I’d never heard of the guy until a few days ago, know nothing about him, and care even less. If your peers, after 13 votes, still don’t view you as a leader then that speaks volumes. The GOP, by not stepping in and telling this guy to stop, speaks volumes. It is embarrassing to me as a Republican and an American to watch this play out.
> 
> I’ll bet a dollar he knew going into the first vote that he didn’t have enough votes. Another dollar says the party knew this and still he went out there.
> 
> Where is the party leadership or have we become some pro-Trump, anti-Trump divided house incapable of leadership within our own party? If we can’t lead our party and unite as one, we can’t tell the American people we’re worthy to lead them.


The crazy thing is Trump came out supporting this guy for speaker a few days ago, and Matt Gaetz called The worst Human Resources decision President Trump has ever made.

The GOP members holding up this vote are some of Trump's most ardent supporters, but they aren't following his lead.

The inmates are running the asylum now.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 6, 2023)

Cookie_ said:


> The crazy thing is Trump came out supporting this guy for speaker a few days ago, and Matt Gaetz called The worst Human Resources decision President Trump has ever made.
> 
> The GOP members holding up this vote are some of Trump's most ardent supporters, but they aren't following his lead.
> 
> The inmates are running the asylum now.


Where I see Republican congressmen/ women thinking for themselves and fighting for what they believe, and negotiating to get it.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 6, 2023)

I'll add it does appear dysfunctional, and probably is to a degree. But thats what the left and the MSM want you to see.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 6, 2023)

Topkick said:


> Where I see Republican congressmen/ women thinking for themselves and fighting for what they believe, and negotiating to get it.



Also a valid way to view this.

I will say, this is another example of what seems to only happen within the GOP; members willing to be the asshole that plays hardball with their own party.

It's nor really something you see with the left flank of the Dems, because they all wanna play nice with party leadership.

As an example, the progressive dems threatened a year or so back to hold up Pelosi's vote in the same way unless she agreed to hold a floor vote on Medicare for all. The intent was to force Dems to put their money where their mouth was on supporting that idea.
Pelosi managed to talk them down because it "wouldn't pass in the Senate" and they gave up without a fight.

I do admire that those that are willing to play rough with their leadership on the other side of the aisle.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2023)

Cookie_ said:


> The crazy thing is Trump came out supporting this guy for speaker a few days ago, and Matt Gaetz called The worst Human Resources decision President Trump has ever made.
> 
> The GOP members holding up this vote are some of Trump's most ardent supporters, but they aren't following his lead.
> 
> The inmates are running the asylum now.



Eh, the Congress Nancy ran helped ruin our country, did you look at the Omnibus bill monstrosity? Gaetz is annoying for sure and I hope he resigns so Desantis can appoint someone competent.  But he has brought to light a bunch of stupid shit the Ds have done at times.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 6, 2023)

AWP said:


> 13. Lol
> 
> Embarrassing.


No, not at all.
The last two Republican Speakers were RINO's who stopped most conservative proposals. 
McCarthy is a moderate, at best.
They are forcing him to honor pre-election promises.


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2023)

DA SWO said:


> No, not at all.
> The last two Republican Speakers were RINO's who stopped most conservative proposals.
> McCarthy is a moderate, at best.
> They are forcing him to honor pre-election promises.



Ah, the RINO slur. Okay.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2023)

AWP said:


> I’d never heard of the guy until a few days ago, know nothing about him, and care even less. If your peers, after 13 votes, still don’t view you as a leader then that speaks volumes. The GOP, by not stepping in and telling this guy to stop, speaks volumes. It is embarrassing to me as a Republican and an American to watch this play out.
> 
> I’ll bet a dollar he knew going into the first vote that he didn’t have enough votes. Another dollar says the party knew this and still he went out there.
> 
> Where is the party leadership or have we become some pro-Trump, anti-Trump divided house incapable of leadership within our own party? If we can’t lead our party and unite as one, we can’t tell the American people we’re worthy to lead them.



Part of the problem here is Trump is effectively the leader of the party...if he tells Gaetz to shut his pie hole and get in line, Gaetz will do that.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 6, 2023)

ThunderHorse said:


> Eh, the Congress Nancy ran helped ruin our country, did you look at the Omnibus bill monstrosity? Gaetz is annoying for sure and I hope he resigns so Desantis can appoint someone competent.  But he has brought to light a bunch of stupid shit the Ds have done at times.



Ok I''ll give you that Gaetz is annoying. Curious why you think he's incompetent? His constituents apparently think he's doing a good job. He won nearly 68% percent of the votes in his district.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 6, 2023)

ThunderHorse said:


> Part of the problem here is Trump is effectively the leader of the party...if he tells Gaetz to shut his pie hole and get in line, Gaetz will do that.



I'm still on the Trump train for policy reasons but I respect that Gaetz is thinking for himself in this situation and see it as the right wing moving on. I'd vote for Trump again, but don't believe in dictators or following anyone blindly. I didn't agree with Trump on every issue and wouldn't want my rep to either.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 6, 2023)

ThunderHorse said:


> Part of the problem here is Trump is effectively the leader of the party...if he tells Gaetz to shut his pie hole and get in line, Gaetz will do that.


That's the thing, they're not. 

Trump's power is slipping a bit. Most of the party isn't willing to actively challenge him, but they also aren't falling in lockstep like they previously did.

Trump has put his support behind McCarthy and had reps like Gaetz actively push back on that.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 6, 2023)

Topkick said:


> We paid each member of congress $3,346.15 this week to sit and say one word each day. Your bill is only (roughly) 1.5 million dollars. What a deal!


Saved a bunch of money since no proxy war funding went out.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2023)

GOTWA said:


> Saved a bunch of money since no proxy war funding went out.



I am affeared you are incorrect. Nancy on her way out spent a trillion dollars.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 6, 2023)

Is anyone getting paid? They (FOX in this case) keep referring to everyone as a Rep-elect...does there need to be a speaker before they are sworn into office?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2023)

Kaldak said:


> Is anyone getting paid? They (FOX in this case) keep referring to everyone as a Rep-elect...does there need to be a speaker before they are sworn into office?


My understanding is that one of the Speaker's responsibilities is to swear in the new crop of Reps.  But I'm sure they're all getting paid.  Worst case, back pay.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 7, 2023)

15 rounds, but a new Speaker is elected. McCarthy is it.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 7, 2023)

Kaldak said:


> 15 rounds, but a new Speaker is elected. McCarthy is it.


So now they can get started spending more money on more investigations that will result in nobody being held accountable.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 7, 2023)

It's what they do....not what their supposed to do, but it's two years from a presidential election...so gotta do the grand standing bit.

I hate it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 7, 2023)

Can someone list for me the actual concessions McCarthy had to make?  All the main sources on the google are left wing blue anon rags.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 7, 2023)

ThunderHorse said:


> Can someone list for me the actual concessions McCarthy had to make?  All the main sources on the google are left wing blue anon rags.


There are a lot, actually. I will try and find a consolidated list, but stuff like 72 hour periods before votes, more in person (and less absentee) voting and debates, I think the single member call to replace speaker made it? 

FTR, this isn’t chaos IMO. It’s a party that wants real change from its leadership and using leverage to get it. Blindly voting for your ‘selected leader’ (“doesn’t matter who if blue”) isn’t representing your constituents. 

You want my vote? I need change from my leader.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 7, 2023)

ThunderHorse said:


> Can someone list for me the actual concessions McCarthy had to make?  All the main sources on the google are left wing blue anon rags.


It's always about power or money.  Either someone got some nice big budget pork for their districts, or a plum committee assignment.  Or both.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 7, 2023)

Marauder06 said:


> It's always about power or money.  Either someone got some nice big budget pork for their districts, or a plum committee assignment.  Or both.


Speaking of, I got a rather long email back from my congress criminal telling my he was proud of voting for the criminal piece of legislation that was that omnibus bill. He's a Democrat so I expected nothing less.  But it was like a 2,000 word response.  Which is trash, I said don't vote for this because I know you haven't read it and what I have read is full of pork and trash.


----------

